# is this a good degu cage?



## s.jones (Mar 2, 2010)

Im thinking about getting three or four of degus and i have seen a cage for them.

i was going to get one from pets at home but everyone has comented things like "Although this cage is really well made and fantastic size for young degus, it is not large enough for 2 adult degu's" 
so i didnt want to get that because i dont want my degus to be cramped

then i remembered that i saw a big cage in a pet shop near were i live, i found it online and was just wondering if it was a good and big enough for three or four degus.
do the cages have to be wide??? or more tall

i will put the link hear-> The Tower Cage Degu / Ferret Cage by Liberta | Just Cages

THANKS!!!:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that cage would be fine, but it is very big. If you buy direct from the manufacturer, you could get the abode which is still a nice size and more manageable. There are a few all metal cages to chose from. The only drawback to the Tower and Abode is that they have plastic trays and you need to get custom made metal ones. Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

How about the Flight cage, that is all metal, and a good size for 4 degus :2thumb:
SILVER Flight Small Animal Chinchilla & Bird Pet Cage on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 17:20:42 GMT)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like the Tickets cage (Pets At Home) and have housed 4 happy (boy) degus in it easily. I have added extra shelves, hammocks, climbing toys etc, they really enjoy a "busy" cage and it's easy to do with the Thickets, plus it already has a sliding out metal tray for easy cleaning plus they can't chew it : victory:

Apart from this you could also try John Hopewell.......


----------



## s.jones (Mar 2, 2010)

Ratatouille said:


> Yeah that cage would be fine, but it is very big. If you buy direct from the manufacturer, you could get the abode which is still a nice size and more manageable. There are a few all metal cages to chose from. The only drawback to the Tower and Abode is that they have plastic trays and you need to get custom made metal ones. Pet World Direct Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
> 
> How about the Flight cage, that is all metal, and a good size for 4 degus :2thumb:
> SILVER Flight Small Animal Chinchilla & Bird Pet Cage on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 17:20:42 GMT)


 oh thanks i will get that


----------

